# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Minkälaista metrokalustoa uusille metrolinjoille Helsinkiin ja pk-seudulle?

## Bussiterminaali

Puhutaan siis sivukiskovirroitteisista 1524mm raideleveydellä kulkevista vaunuista. Tämä vaan selvennyksenä tähän alkuun.  :Smile: 

Joissain ketjuissa on puhuttu M100- ja M200-sarjan olevan liian suuria(pitkiä) vaunuja tänne. Olisiko sitten lyhyemmät vaunut sopivia tänne? Esim Tukholmasta jotain 17-18m? Pitäisikö vaunussa olla seisoma- vai istumapaikkoja? Kaksi vai kolme oviaukkoa? Pysyttäisiinkö edelleen vaunuparin jonka muodostaa kaksi vaunua-linjalla vai voisiko vaunut olla sellaisia että molemmissa päissä ohjaamo ja voisi hiljaiseen aikaan ajaa lyhyitä yhden vaunun junia? Tokihan nuo ohjaamoasiat voi unohtaa samalla kun ruvetaan puhumaan automatisoinnista. Sikäli mikäli se nyt sitten joskus tulee. Itse en ainakaan ole automatisoinnin kannalta. 

Mites kun tuolla suuressa maailmassa on turvallisuussyistä mahdollisuus kulkea koko junarungon läpi mutta täällä sitä ei ole tarvittu. 
Niin joku mulle HKL-metrolta sanoi joskus. Eikä varmaan ole vieläkään tarvetta.(Tämä siis täysin hiivatti-asjanmukaisuus mikä ei tarkoita että tarvittaisiin niitä mutta olisi kuitenkin tyylekäs ja jalkaanmenevä jonkun esim. tulevan M300:n vaunuissa.) Tiedä nyt sitten kuitenkin että jos joku tuolla ylemmissä Helsingin kaupungin päätöselimissä päättäisi että tarvitaan semmoiset. Vaikka sitten jonkun evakuointitarpeisiin suurkatastrofin varalle... 

Muilta mietteitä uusien vaunujen varalle että millaisia niiden olisi hyvä olla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Puhutaan siis sivukiskovirroitteisista 1524mm raideleveydellä kulkevista vaunuista. Tämä vaan selvennyksenä tähän alkuun.


Vähän tiukka rajaus.  :Smile: 




> Pysyttäisiinkö edelleen vaunuparin jonka muodostaa kaksi vaunua-linjalla vai voisiko vaunut olla sellaisia että molemmissa päissä ohjaamo ja voisi hiljaiseen aikaan ajaa lyhyitä yhden vaunun junia?


Arvelen, että ajatuksesi juontaa siitä, kun on puhuttu uusista asemista entistä lyhyempinä. Eli että metrojunat ja asemat ovat nyt liian pitkiä.

Tämä on oikeasti aivan järjetöntä puhetta. Jos ei tarvita kuin bussin tai ratikan kapasiteetti, miksi tehdään sitä metron hinnalla? Ei ole tullut vastaan ainuttakaan metroa, jota olisi kehitetty alaspäin. Vaan ongelma on ollut, miten saataisiin lisää kapasiteettia. Esim. Berliinin kapean metron asemat on pidenneetty 2-kertaisiksi ja Berliinissä siirryttiinkin leveämpään kalustoon uusilla linjoilla ensimmäisten jälkeen.

No tavallaan voisi sanoa, että on yksi suuri ryhmä, jossa metro kehitettiin alaspäin. Saksan Stadtbahnit, joista piti tulla metroja, mutta juuri samoista syistä kuin Helsingissä, niitä ei koskaan rakennettu metroiksi.

RaideYVA:ssa ehdotettiin yhtenä vaihtoehtona pienempää kalustoa (Kombi). Ei kelvannut, vaan piti keksiä tekosyy, miksi sitä muka ei voinut käyttää. Eli halvempi tapa rakentaa rataa ei kelvannut, ainoastaan halvempi tapa koota junia! Tämä paljastaakin osaltaan, mistä koko touhussa oikeasti on kysymys. Se, mitä halutaan hinnalla millä hyvänsä on se varsinainen syy.




> Mites kun tuolla suuressa maailmassa on turvallisuussyistä mahdollisuus kulkea koko junarungon läpi mutta täällä sitä ei ole tarvittu.


Maailman oikeissa metroissa ei ole koskaan tarve ajaa lyhyillä junilla. Siksi koko juna voidaan tehdä yhdeksi pötköksi. Läpi käveltävällä junalla on tärkeimpänä etuna se, että matkustajakuorma junan sisällä tasaantuu. Näin järjestelmän kapasiteetti on käytännössä suurimmillaan.

Läpikäveltävyyden turvallisuusetu evakuoitaessa on toki tärkeä myös, mutta ei merkittävä päivittäisen toiminnan kannalta. Toki läpikäveltävyyteen liittyy myös turvallisuusriski. Esim. tulipalo leviää nopeasti läpi junan.




> Muilta mietteitä uusien vaunujen varalle että millaisia niiden olisi hyvä olla.


Minun ehdotukseni: 2,65 m leveitä, 25 m kaarresäteeseen kykeneviä, kapasiteetti noin 400 hlö. Matala lattia, sillä kun "iso metro" ei enää tarvi pitkiä asemia, niin osa asemasta voidaan madaltaa. Tai eihän näillä tarvitse ajaa edes nykyistä rataa, sillä ei metroissa kaluston tarvi vaihtua eri ratojen välillä. Niin, ja tietenkin ilmajohtovirroitus.

Hyvä esimerkki tällaisesta kalustosta on Porton metro, jota juuri kehui HS:n matkailusivukin.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Vähän tiukka rajaus.


On varmasti. Minä kun tuen metroa täysin Asjallisista, Hiivatillisista ja ulkonäöllisistä syistä ennen käytännöllisyyttä. Mutta saa tässäkin joku ehdottaa metroon saksisanka- tai lyyravirroitinta. Minä valitsisin ensimmäisen noista jos virtakiskoratkaisu ei jostain kumman syystä toteutuisi.




> Arvelen, että ajatuksesi juontaa siitä, kun on puhuttu uusista asemista entistä lyhyempinä. Eli että metrojunat ja asemat ovat nyt liian pitkiä.


En ole lukenut sitten kyseistä ketjua missä on puhuttu että uudet asemat voisivat olla nykyistä lyhyempiä. Ei asemat ole minun mielestä pitkiä, sopivan pituisia sanoisinko. Junat/vaunut toki on ehkä vähän liian pitkiä. Ja tuskin ainakaan nykyisiä asemia lähdetään lyhentämään. Vaunut voisivat olla ehkä piirun verran kapeampia. Eikä se tuntuisi sisätilassa yhtään.




> RaideYVA:ssa ehdotettiin yhtenä vaihtoehtona pienempää kalustoa (Kombi). Ei kelvannut, vaan piti keksiä tekosyy, miksi sitä muka ei voinut käyttää. Eli halvempi tapa rakentaa rataa ei kelvannut, ainoastaan halvempi tapa koota junia! Tämä paljastaakin osaltaan, mistä koko touhussa oikeasti on kysymys. Se, mitä halutaan hinnalla millä hyvänsä on se varsinainen syy.


Ja mun mielestä se on täysin hyvä syy että halutaan raskasmetro. Raskasmetro on kuitenkin asjallisempi kuin pikaratikka. Ainakin nuo nykyiset pikaratikkamallit viistoine keuloineen... Laatikkomaisuus kunniaan.




> Maailman oikeissa metroissa ei ole koskaan tarve ajaa lyhyillä junilla. Siksi koko juna voidaan tehdä yhdeksi pötköksi. Läpi käveltävällä junalla on tärkeimpänä etuna se, että matkustajakuorma junan sisällä tasaantuu. Näin järjestelmän kapasiteetti on käytännössä suurimmillaan.


Entäs jos vaunut olisivat A ja B tyyppiä. A:ssa olisi ohjaamo toisessa päässä/tai kummassakin päässä ja sitten B mikä olisi vaan välivaunu ilman ohjaamoa. Niistä sitten kokoaisi letkat päivän liikenteeseen. NYCissähän on uusissa R160-junissa tuon tyyppiset vaunut ja ajavat tyyliin ABBBA-ABBBA kokoonpanoilla. En nyt juuri muista että oliko nuo viiden vaunun setit kiinteitä vai pystyikö sieltä jättämään esim nuo B-vaunut pois.

Meillä nyt kun on tämmönen metro kuin on ja käyttäjämäärät mitä on niin voisi sen yhden-kahden vaunun junat ottaa suunnittelupöydälle.




> Läpikäveltävyyden turvallisuusetu evakuoitaessa on toki tärkeä myös, mutta ei merkittävä päivittäisen toiminnan kannalta. Toki läpikäveltävyyteen liittyy myös turvallisuusriski. Esim. tulipalo leviää nopeasti läpi junan.


Tuo läpikäveltävyys taitaa maailmassa tulla olemaan mallia haitariylikulku kun eihän ihmiset osaa enää mennä avonaisista ylikuluista, mitkä ovat kuitenkin Aivan täysin jalkaanmeneviä.  :Wink:  Päivittäisen toiminnan kannalta siitä olisi meillä minimaalinen hyöty kun kääntöraiteilla on kävelytasanteet raiteen vieressä mitä pitkin kuski pääsee toiseen päähän. Tokihan ajoin tässä takaa myös ylikulkua yksiköiden välillä, ei pelkästään kahden vaunun välillä mallia M200.

Toki silti NewYorkin sivusuojat ja ketjut on jotain täysin Asjallista ja samaten Tukholman metrojen päätyovet päätykaiteineen ja kiipeämissuojineen, eikö vain *Antero*




> Minun ehdotukseni: 2,65 m leveitä, 25 m kaarresäteeseen kykeneviä, kapasiteetti noin 400 hlö. Matala lattia, sillä kun "iso metro" ei enää tarvi pitkiä asemia, niin osa asemasta voidaan madaltaa. Tai eihän näillä tarvitse ajaa edes nykyistä rataa, sillä ei metroissa kaluston tarvi vaihtua eri ratojen välillä. Niin, ja tietenkin ilmajohtovirroitus.


Eli jotain tyyliin Chigagon "el". Siellähän on raskaalle metrolle ihan kiitettävän pienet kaarresäteet. Joskin vaunut on lyhyempiä ja oviaukkoja kaksikappaletta. Semmosesta vois hakea jotain sovellusta tänne.




> Hyvä esimerkki tällaisesta kalustosta on Porton metro, jota juuri kehui HS:n matkailusivukin.


Tuo on varmasti ihan kätevä Portoon mutta minun mielestä tuo ei näytä metrolta.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Ja tokihan olen myös sen kannalla että metrokalustossa pitäisi olla seinän sisään liukuvat ovet eikä tuollaiset mitä on esim. M200-sarjassa.

----------


## 339-DF

NYC:ssä ei ainakaan periaatteessa saisi kulkea vaunusta toiseen, joissakin junissa väliovet ovatkin lukossa.

Jos rajauksena on nykymetron mukainen raide- ja vaununleveys sekä virroitustapa, niin muutettavaksi jäisi mielestäni lähinnä sisustus. Kun kovasti on länsimetron yhteydessä mainostettu suoraa yhteyttä Etelä-Espoosta Itä-Helsinkiin (jolle oikeasti en usko löytyvän kovin suurta käyttöä), niin matka-aika muodostuu sellaiseksi, että penkkien pitäisi olla mukavammat ja istumatilaa enemmän, seisomatilaa vähemmän.

Bussiterminaalin kanssa olen samaa mieltä noista ulsotyöntyvistä ovista, eli varsinkin automaation tullessa ovien pitäisi olla seinän sisään sellaisella reippaalla vauhdilla menevät, ettei sinne väliin uskalla kovin helpolla änkeä itseään. Vaikkapa jo mainitussa NYC:ssä oven väliin ei ole helppo mennä, kun se tulee sellaisella vauhdilla eikä todellakaan aukea automaattisesti, jos jokin este tulee väliin, vaan puskee itseään väkisin kiinni. Sillä jos halutaan, että automaattijuna joskus pääsee lähtemään asemalta (ilman tanskalaisia metrotappeluja ja FPS-armeijaa), niin ovet eivät saa olla liian herkät.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> NYC:ssä ei ainakaan periaatteessa saisi kulkea vaunusta toiseen, joissakin junissa väliovet ovatkin lukossa.


Tämä selvä. En ole siellä käynyt niin en voi sanoa tietäväni asiasta.
Tukholmassahan nuo ovet on lukossa eikä niistä pääse. Joskin mä olen ottanut yhdeksi päämääräksi päästä vielä kokeilemaan niitä ovia.




> Kun kovasti on länsimetron yhteydessä mainostettu suoraa yhteyttä Etelä-Espoosta Itä-Helsinkiin (jolle oikeasti en usko löytyvän kovin suurta käyttöä), niin matka-aika muodostuu sellaiseksi, että penkkien pitäisi olla mukavammat ja istumatilaa enemmän, seisomatilaa vähemmän.


Eli voisi visioida jotain Saltsjöbananin tyyppistä kalustoa pehmeämmillä penkeillä ja yksi oviaukko pois saneerattuna.




> Bussiterminaalin kanssa olen samaa mieltä noista ulsotyöntyvistä ovista, eli varsinkin automaation tullessa ovien pitäisi olla seinän sisään sellaisella reippaalla vauhdilla menevät, ettei sinne väliin uskalla kovin helpolla änkeä itseään.


Paineilmalla toimivat ovet ja säätää sen pi-sylinterin sulkemaan ne ovet hyvää vauhtia esim. samalla lailla miten joissain nokkajunissa ja Tukholman tunnelbanan monissa vanhemmissa ja jo edesmenneissä vaunuissa. Mitkä muuten sulkeutuessaan olivat mitä tyylikkäimpiä kun paukkuivat ja "pomppivat". Taitaa tuota efektiä olla videolla myös jossain minun arkistoissa, videolla myös Antero fiilistelee samaa asiaa eli Tukholman mitä hienoimpia tunnelbanavaunuja.  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

Vaihtoehtoina uudelle metrokalustolle YTV-alueelle ovat:

Siemensin uusi TS-metrojunaWienissä ja samanlaisia on nyt juuri tulossa Osloon. Kummatkin yksiköt ovat kolmevaunuisia. Münchenissa niitä on kuusivaunuisina.

Muita vaihtoehtoja mielestäni ovat Tukholman C20-sarjan tyyppinen nivelletty ja notkea kalusto. Hampurin S-Bahnin uuden BR474-sarjan kaltainen juna olisi myos hyvä vaihtoehto (M200-sarjahan vastaa puolestaan Berliinin uusia S-Bahn junia) ja siihen saa myös kattovirroittimen (kuten nykyään Hampurissa jollain osuuksilla kaytetään). Sellainen olisi ollut passeli myös koko seudun raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen.

Kombivaihtoehdoista Bombardierin Flexity on kaikkein vahvimpana. Niitä on Tukholmassa (Tvärbana), Kölnissa, Lontoossa ja monessa muussa kaupungissa ympäri maailmaa. Täyttää metrojunan kriteerit, mutta on myös raitiovaunu.

Myös Valencian uusi "metro" on tyylikäs vaihtoehto katumetrolle. Strassbourgin uusi kalusto näyttäisi olevan samaa tyyppiä kuin Portossa (onko Citadis vain mikä?). Kelpaa myös minulle ja ennenkaikkea suuren kapasiteettinsa ja tasaisen kulkunsa ansiosta.

Siinä niitä...ai niin, yksi vielä: NrI/II-välipalalla ja yhteenkytkettynä (kaksi yksikköa) ajamassa Kruunuvuoren tunnelissa kohti Laajasalon kaupunkirataa (U-Stadtbahn). Siinä yksi utopiani.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ...suoraa yhteyttä Etelä-Espoosta Itä-Helsinkiin (jolle oikeasti en usko löytyvän kovin suurta käyttöä), niin matka-aika muodostuu sellaiseksi, että penkkien pitäisi olla mukavammat ja istumatilaa enemmän, seisomatilaa vähemmän.


Varmaankaan ei ole ajatus, että Mellunmäestä ja / tai Vuosaaresta alettaisiin yhtäkkiä matkustella julkisilla välineillä Matinkylään (myöhemmin Kivenlahteen). Vai onko nelosen ratikan keskivertomatkustajan matka Merisotilaantorilta aivan Saunalahdentien pysäkille saakka?
Sen sijaan on oletettavaa, että vaihdoton, tiheävuorovälinen, nopea ja säännöllisesti sekä luotettavasti toimiva yhteys mm. perusakselilla (Itäkeskus -) Sörnäinen - Ruoholahti - Lauttasaari - Otaniemi olisi omiaan lisäämään joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Tällä hetkellä akseli katkeaa Ruoholahteen.

M100- ja M200-sarjojen seuraajan ominaisuuksien suhteen Espoollakin lienee sanansa sanottavana. Olettaisi, että istuinmukavuudeksi ei riittäisi enää nyt käytössä oleva taso. Uudet vaunut ovat varmasti samanlevyisiä kuin nykyisetkin, sen sijaan junien maksimipituuksia saatetaan miettiä uudelleen. Myös mahdollisuuksiin siirtyä pidemmän päälle verkoston jollain kohdalla ilmajohtovirroitukseen voidaan haluta varautua. Myös mahdollisuuteen kulkea nykyistä pienisäteisemmissä kaarteissa tulisi tutkia vakavasti, jotta tulevaisuuden linjojen hännät voitaisiin vetää edes Tukholman Tb1:n standardin mukaisina.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Vaihtoehtoina uudelle metrokalustolle YTV-alueelle ovat:


Varteenotettavin vaihtoehto tänne voisi noista yllämainituista olla tuo Oslon kalusto. Munchenin kalusto taasen ei näytä metrolta niin paljoa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Itse lähtisin liikkeelle nykyisestä kalustosta. Vaunut olisivat korkealattiaisia ja sivukiskovirrotteisia. Nykyisiin vaunuihin erona olisi muunneltavuus. Eli lattia olisi vain korotettu niin, että se olisi madallettavissa varikolla vanhan kaluston tullessa tien päähän. Virroitin olisi tietenkin myös vaihdettavissa katolle. Samaan aikaan, kun vanha kalusto vanhenee, ehditään hyvin valmistautua uuteen metrokauteen. Taitaa olla ihan mahdoton idea.

Penkit ainakin saisi olla mukavia, itse pidän saneerattujen Sm1:n penkeistä. Näin pieni ihminen asettuu niihin täydellisesti. Ääntä metron on turha pitää kiihdytyksen jälkeen... no ehkä jarruttaessa. Tästä moni on kyllä varmaan eri mieltä.

----------


## Miska

> Penkit ainakin saisi olla mukavia, itse pidän saneerattujen Sm1:n penkeistä. Näin pieni ihminen asettuu niihin täydellisesti. Ääntä metron on turha pitää kiihdytyksen jälkeen... no ehkä jarruttaessa. Tästä moni on kyllä varmaan eri mieltä.


Minunkin mielestäni Sm-junien penkit ovat mukavat, mutta ne ovat kovin massiiviset lyhyenmatkan (alle 30 km) liikenteeseen. Metroon ja Junakalusto Oy:n uusiin juniin voisi hyvä ratkaisu olla joku hieman vähemmän massiivinen istuinmalli, jossa kuitenkin olisi hieman pehmusteitakin. Näin sitä jalkatilaakin jäisi mukavasti vähentämättä istumapaikkojen määrää.

----------


## ultrix

> Metroon ja Junakalusto Oy:n uusiin juniin voisi hyvä ratkaisu olla joku hieman vähemmän massiivinen istuinmalli, jossa kuitenkin olisi hieman pehmusteitakin. Näin sitä jalkatilaakin jäisi mukavasti vähentämättä istumapaikkojen määrää.


Plyyshi- ja kernipenkit kunniaan! Vanhoille penkeille mahtui istumaan niin pieni kuin suurikin ihminen, eikä kenenkään tarvinnut venkoilla sen takia, ettei ollut standardimittainen. Nyt lihavat ihmiset kärsivät penkkien kapeudesta ja lyhyet ihmiset niskatuen korkeudesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Taitaa tuota efektiä olla videolla myös jossain minun arkistoissa, videolla myös Antero fiilistelee samaa asiaa eli Tukholman mitä hienoimpia tunnelbanavaunuja.


Hei, mikä toi on? Mä haluun nähdä kans!

Sori kun otin liian vakavasti tän ketjun. Otetaan uusiksi, kunnon utopia.

Kun kerran on nyt sitten valittu, että junat on junien levyisiä, niin olkoon. Mutta tehdään seuraavia juttuja.

Ovet tehdään niin, että ne toimii sekä 90 cm että 55 cm laituirikorkeuksin. Katolle pannaan Sm4:n virrotin (siis sivukiskoliukukengän lisäksi). Nää siksi, että vihdoin päästään metrolla Martinlaaksoon. Ja saa ajaa Vantaanlaaksoonkin, vaikka se ei kuulunut alkuperäiseen projektiin.

Vaunuista tehdään enintään 14,5 m pituisia ja sellasia, että ne menee 25 m kaarresäteistä. Niin saadaan ne taipumaan joka paikassa. Siten voidaan kaivaa Ruoholahden asemalta tunneli Jätkäsaaren suuntaan ja edelleen Hernesaareen. Saadaan molemmat metroverkon piiriin, niin ei enää bussit kiusaa kaduilla autoilijoita.

Espoolaisillehan ei kelpaa nykyinen kehitysmaametro. Siksi toiseksi muovipenkki on liian liukas RaideYVA:ssa käytetyille kiihtyvyyksille. Ja espoolainen on tottunut siihen, että pirssi lähtee kanssa kun annetaan hanaa. Niinpä vaunuja tehdään kolmeen luokkaan.

Luokka I on tää nykyinen. Kelpaa helsinkiläisille aina kaupunginjohtajaa myöten. Vahinko vain, että virka-asunto on ratikkaradan varrella.  :Sad:  

Luokka 2 on espoolaisten rahvasluokka. Siellä on kangassohvat samaan malliin kuin oli ennen VR:n plootuissa. Ja ne käännetään aina pääteasemalla menosuuntaan. Näissä pysyy hyvin, vaikka vaunujen kiihtyvyys olisi samaa luokkaa kuin Prahan ratikoilla.

Luokka 3 on normaaleille espoolaisille, jotka nyt ajaa autolla. Näissa vaunuissa on erillisosastot, joissa on enintään 5 paikkaa. Kaksi on erillisiä tuoleja, 3 paikkaa on sohva. Joka osastoon oma ovi. Erikoista näissä vaunuissa on, että niiden lipunhinta on sama kuin autolla ajaminen. Viikon lippu maksaa saman kuin tankillinen bensaa. Hinta on sidottu bensan hintaan Leppävaaran JET-asemalla. Lippu oikeuttaa yhteen osastoon, eli kavereita saa ottaa mukaan omalla lipulla sen verran kun osastoon mahtuu. Nää vaunut on maalattu metallihohtomustanharmaalla ja koristeltu kromilistoilla. Mutta niissä ei ole mitään numeroita tai nimiä näkyvissä missään. Ovi aukeaa öljy-yhtiön luottokortilla, joka on rekisteröty espoolaiseen osoitteeseen. Osastoissa on myös ääniefekti, joka simuloi Hummer-kaupunkimaasturin moottorin ääntä. Muotoilu on myös toisinto Hummerin tyylikkäästä ja ajattomasta kulmikkuudesta.

Eli tässä mun ehdotus. Näistä vaunuista voi tietenkin koota junia ihan miten vain sattuu. Vaunuja voi tilata vaikka Riikan vaunutehtaalta.  :Laughing:  

Antero

PS: Mulla ei ole kuvia näistä - vielä.

----------


## Jussi

> Ovet tehdään niin, että ne toimii sekä 90 cm että 55 cm laituirikorkeuksin. Katolle pannaan Sm4:n virrotin (siis sivukiskoliukukengän lisäksi). Nää siksi, että vihdoin päästään metrolla Martinlaaksoon. Ja saa ajaa Vantaanlaaksoonkin, vaikka se ei kuulunut alkuperäiseen projektiin.


Vantaanlaaksoon ei nykyisin raiteita pitkin pääsekään, ei edes Kehäradan rakentamisen jälkeen. M-junien nykyinen pääteasema on Vantaankoski, Vantaanlaakso sijaitsee Hämeenlinnanväylän toisella puolen.  :Smile:

----------


## vompatti

> Chigagon "el".


Ei unohdeta oikeinkirjoitusta! Minun mielestäni on aivan sama, kirjoittaako tuon kaupungin väärin Chigago vai oikein Chicago, kunhan vain tuon rautatien nimen kirjoittaa oikein. Oli oikea kirjoitusasu sitten mikä tahansa, se ei ainakaan ole "el". Virallinen asu on '*L*'  (lihavoitu kapitaali L hipsuissa) tai 'L'. Wikipediassa on käsitelty eri vaihtoehtoja kirjoitusasulle.

Mun mielestä kalustovaihtoehtoja on kolme:

1. Metroa laajennetaan. Uudet radat rakennetaan halvalla maan päälle pienin kaarresätein. Tällöin vaunun suurin pituus on noin 14 metriä, ja leveys mitä halutaan. Reitistä riippuen junat voivat olla vaikka kaksivaunuisia tai kuusivaunuisia. Kaksivaunuiset junat kulkevat Helsingin ja Espoon metrossa, kuusivaunuiset Chicagon tyyliin kulkevat Haminaan saakka. Porvoossa, Loviisassa, Kotkassa ja Haminassa metrojunat kulkisivat katuradalla. Ja näiden junien huippunopeus olisi 160 km/h!

2. Metroa ei laajenneta. Kustannusten vähentämiseksi vaunuista tehdään mahdollisimman pitkiä. Uudet neliakseliset vaunut ovat 30-35 metriä pitkiä. Akselipaino nousee, mutta telien määrä (ja siten massa) pienenee. Junayksikkö voi koostua kahdesta vaunusta.

3. Realistisin vaihtoehto. Tarjouskilpailun perusteella ostetaan halvimpia junia vaunun koosta välittämättä.

Jokaisessa kolmessa vaihtoehdossa on mahdollista tehdä vaunuja, joiden läpi voi kulkea. Kallista ohjaamoa ei kuitenkaan kannata rakentaa joka vaunun molempaan päähän, vain vaan toiseen. Näin junayksiköt voisivat olla kaksivaunuisia, ja näitä yksiköitä voisi kytkeä halutun määrän yhteen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> M100- ja M200-sarjojen seuraajan ominaisuuksien suhteen Espoollakin lienee sanansa sanottavana.


Jotain tuonkaltaista ajattelin minäkin. 




> Minun ehdotukseni: 2,65 m leveitä, 25 m kaarresäteeseen kykeneviä, kapasiteetti noin 400 hlö. Matala lattia, sillä kun "iso metro" ei enää tarvi pitkiä asemia, niin osa asemasta voidaan madaltaa. Tai eihän näillä tarvitse ajaa edes nykyistä rataa, sillä ei metroissa kaluston tarvi vaihtua eri ratojen välillä. Niin, ja tietenkin ilmajohtovirroitus.


Mitkä ovat ne tärkeimmät perusteltut on sille että eri metrolinjoilla pitäisi kaluston olla samanlaista?  Ajatus että jaetaan laituri matalaan ja korkeaan osaan vaikuttaa kiinnostavalta, mutta oma käsitykseni on että se aiheuttaa kävelyä (juoksemista) jos on mennyt epähuomiossa odottamaan junaa väärälle laiturilohkolle, ja liikuntarajoitteiset tulevat tykkäämään myös korkeuseroista. 

Homma muistuttaisi suurten pääkatujen (Mansku, Hämis) bussipysäkkijärjestelyjä että on kaksi pysäkkiä 50 metrin välein jossa toisella pysähtyy toisen numerosarjan ja toisella toisen bussit, mutta vain lyhyen matkan päähän matkustavat joutuvat juoksemaan toiselle pysäkille jos seuraava saapuva bussi ei lähde siltä jolla itse sattuu seisomaan odottaa. 

Mun mielestäni pidetään nykyinen itä-länsisuuntainen metro korkealattiaisena, mutta jos pääkaupunkiseudulle rakennetaan toinen metrolinja, niin sillä voisi kulkea tämänlaiset matalalattiavaunut. Ja pitäähän myös muistaa että ne voivat kulkea myös Jokerissa. 




> Luokka I on tää nykyinen.
> 
> Luokka 2 on espoolaisten rahvasluokka.
> 
> Luokka 3 on normaaleille espoolaisille, jotka nyt ajaa autolla.


Vaikka olen espoolainen (jonkun määritelmän mukaan tosin olisin sudettivantaalainen) niin mulle kelpaa vaihtoehto 1. Vaihtoehtoa 3 pitäsi toki olla ainakin rajoitetusti saatavilla silloin kun tarvitsee yksityisyyttä. Tummennetut lasit pitää ehdottomasti olla ikkunoissa kanssa. Olen varma että tulee olemaan kysyntää  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitkä ovat ne tärkeimmät perusteltut on sille että eri metrolinjoilla pitäisi kaluston olla samanlaista?


Yleensä tietenkin kaluston ylläpidon rationalisointi. On helpompaa huollolle, jos kaikki vaunut ovat samanlaisia.

Käytännössä monissa maailman metroissa on kumminkin niin, että joka radalla on oma kalustonsa. Liikenteessä radoilla ei ole yhteyttä. Kun on yhteisiä asemia, jokainen rata ja linja ovat omalla tasollaan tai sitten rinnakkain. Yhteisiä laitureita ja risteyksiä samojen raiteiden kautta ei voi olla, koska ajetaan minimivuoroväliä. Eli koko matka on ajettava omaa raidetta.

Toinen syy ratakohtaiseen kalustoon on hankinta. Kalusto on ostettu silloin kun rata on rakennettu. Kun välissä on vuosia, ei ole kannattanut ostaa vanhaa tekniikkaa. Ja sitten kun hankinataerä on ajettu loppuun, niin sama toistuu. Kunkin radan kalusto vanhenee tietenkin eri aikaan kun on hankittukin eri aikaan.

Metron määritelmähän on toki hyvin väljä. Jos järjestelmä on sellainen, että radat haarottuvat kuten Hesassa tai muodostavat jopa oikeasti verkkoja ratikka- ja bussilinjastojen tapaan, niin sitten syntyy kalustokiertoa ja tekninen yhteensopivuus astuu kuvaan.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Myös Valenciennesin (korjaus) uusi "metro" on tyylikäs vaihtoehto katumetrolle. Strassbourgin uusi kalusto näyttäisi olevan samaa tyyppiä kuin Portossa (onko Citadis vain mikä?). Kelpaa myös minulle ja ennenkaikkea suuren kapasiteettinsa ja tasaisen kulkunsa ansiosta.


Jäi viestini hieman kesken viimeksi, joten tässä päivitys siihen (sain muuten viimeinkin oman koneeni kuntoon täällä Kiinassa ja nyt taas skandit toimii. Kiitos kärsivällisyydestä ylläpidolle.)




> Minun ehdotukseni: 2,65 m leveitä, 25 m kaarresäteeseen kykeneviä, kapasiteetti noin 400 hlö...
> ...
> Ovet tehdään niin, että ne toimii sekä 90 cm että 55 cm laituirikorkeuksin. Katolle pannaan Sm4:n virrotin (siis sivukiskoliukukengän lisäksi).
> 
> Vaunuista tehdään enintään 14,5 m pituisia ja sellasia, että ne menee 25 m kaarresäteistä.


Olisiko tällainen hyvä vaihtoehto (hieman useammalla ovella varustettuna) noihin kriteereihin? Kyseessä on Salzburg Lokalbahnin nivelmoottorivaunu.

----------


## 339-DF

> (sain muuten viimeinkin oman koneeni kuntoon täällä Kiinassa ja nyt taas skandit toimii. Kiitos kärsivällisyydestä ylläpidolle.)


Tämä on niin OT kuin olla ja voi, mutta itse matkustaessani en viitsi etsiä koneista skandeja, jotka löytyvät aina eri paikoista - saan ne helposti, kun copypasteen ä-kirjaimen jostain tekstistä ja käytän sitä. Sama ö:n kanssa, mutta se on sen verran harvinainen, että aika pitkälle pärjää ilman sitäkin. Siten saa skandit käyttöön, vaikkeivät ne löytyisi koneesta.

----------


## vristo

> Tämä on niin OT kuin olla ja voi, mutta itse matkustaessani en viitsi etsiä koneista skandeja, jotka löytyvät aina eri paikoista - saan ne helposti, kun copypasteen ä-kirjaimen jostain tekstistä ja käytän sitä. Sama ö:n kanssa, mutta se on sen verran harvinainen, että aika pitkälle pärjää ilman sitäkin. Siten saa skandit käyttöön, vaikkeivät ne löytyisi koneesta.


Samaa OT: Juuri tuota metodia minäkin olen käyttänyt, mutta se on jonkin verran työläs pitkän tekstin kanssa.

Jotta pysyttäisiin aiheessa, niin yksi ehdotelma Helsingin seuraavaksi metrojunaksi, joka on juuri sellainen pitkä yhteinäinen pötkö (meillä voisi olla 4-vaunuinen) Tosin tuokin on Siemens TS, mutta kiinalaisessa univormussa. Tai miten olisi yhteistyo vanhan ja rakkaan yhteistyökumppanimme kanssa? Täältä niitä saa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jotta pysyttäisiin aiheessa, niin yksi ehdotelma Helsingin seuraavaksi metrojunaksi, joka on juuri sellainen pitkä yhteinäinen pötkö (meillä voisi olla 4-vaunuinen) Tosin tuokin on Siemens TS, mutta kiinalaisessa univormussa.


Minkä kiinalaisen kaupungin metrojunasta on tässä kysymys? Oletko itse ottanut tuon kuvan? Onko teillä lunta Kiinassa nyt? (meillä on muutama sohjokinos)




> Tai miten olisi yhteistyo vanhan ja rakkaan yhteistyökumppanimme kanssa?


Olisi muuten mielenkiintoisaa, miltä Helsingin metro näyttäisi, jos 1960-70-luvulla olisi päädytty idänkauppaa suosivaan ratkaisuun. Kun Helsingin metroa on pidetty erittäin kalliia ratkaisuna kotimaisine prototyyppijunineen, niin osaako kukaan sanoa olisiko säästetty mitenkään, jos olisi tilattu koko metro avaimet käteen-projektina Neuvostoliitosta? Kuinka monen jäänmurtajan verran olisi Suomen tavaranvaihtokiintiö kasvanut? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisi muuten mielenkiintoisaa, miltä Helsingin metro näyttäisi, jos 1960-70-luvulla olisi päädytty idänkauppaa suosivaan ratkaisuun.


Eiköhän se olisi ollut samaa tavaraa kuin Praha ja Budapest. Varmasti olisi tullut halvemmaksi kuin Valmetin junat ja olisi saatu ajoon 10 vuotta aikaisemmin.

Mutta olen kuullut väitettävän, että juuri neukkumetron välttämiseksi piti tehdä Valmet-metro. En ole kuitenkaan itse löytänyt tälle historiasta tukea. Eikä edes jälkikäteen ole yritetty puhdistaa lahjontakorruption tahraamaa mainetta ulkopoliittisilla paljastuksilla.




> Kun Helsingin metroa on pidetty erittäin kalliia ratkaisuna kotimaisine prototyyppijunineen, niin osaako kukaan sanoa olisiko säästetty mitenkään, jos olisi tilattu koko metro avaimet käteen-projektina Neuvostoliitosta? Kuinka monen jäänmurtajan verran olisi Suomen tavaranvaihtokiintiö kasvanut?


Tämä perustuu nyt spekulaatioon, sillä - kuten viittaat jäänmurtajiin itsekin - idänkaupassa oli silloin kovin vaikea määritellä hyödykkeiden todellisia arvoja.

Sen voi kuitenkin laskea, että olisi säästetty prototyyppijunan kaikki kustannukset. Protot ovat tavattoman kalliita. Käsin tehty junan valmistaminen sinänsä on ehkä 3-5-kertainen hinnaltaan sarjatuotantojunaan nähden. Myös tuotekehityskulut kokonaisuudessaan olisi säästetyy. Koska HKL maksoi tuotekehityksen Valmetille, junahankinta on ollut sen verran kalliimpi. Kun junien määrä on kansainvälisesti kovin pieni, ehkä 15-30 % on ollut junien hinnassa ekstraa. Valmethan aloitti täysin tyhjästä.

Mutta mikä olisi ollut neukkujunan hinta verrattuna länsimaiseen? Sitä on vaikea sanoa, kun toinen maksettiin rahalla ja toinen tavaralla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta olen kuullut väitettävän, että juuri neukkumetron välttämiseksi piti tehdä Valmet-metro. En ole kuitenkaan itse löytänyt tälle historiasta tukea. Eikä edes jälkikäteen ole yritetty puhdistaa lahjontakorruption tahraamaa mainetta ulkopoliittisilla paljastuksilla.


Siitä voi olla arma ettei löydy mitään dokumentaatiota siitä miksi neuvostolittolaista metroa ei edes harkittu tilattavan. 

Voidaan tietenkin kuvitella mitä olisi tapahtunut jos Helsingin kaupunki olisi päättänyt tilata metron tai ainakin junat länsisaksalaiselta valmistajalta. Mitä arvaatte? 




> Sen voi kuitenkin laskea, että olisi säästetty prototyyppijunan kaikki kustannukset. Protot ovat tavattoman kalliita. Käsin tehty junan valmistaminen sinänsä on ehkä 3-5-kertainen hinnaltaan sarjatuotantojunaan nähden. Myös tuotekehityskulut kokonaisuudessaan olisi säästetyy. Koska HKL maksoi tuotekehityksen Valmetille, junahankinta on ollut sen verran kalliimpi. Kun junien määrä on kansainvälisesti kovin pieni, ehkä 15-30 % on ollut junien hinnassa ekstraa. Valmethan aloitti täysin tyhjästä.


Väläyttelin myös ajatusta että koko metron pääurakka olisi annettu venäläisille samaan tapaan kuin Loviisan ydinvoimaloita rakennettaessa. 

Millainen lopputulos olisi oikein ollut? Junien ja turvalaitteiden elektroniikassa  olisi varmaan ollut myös  jonkin verran suomalaisia komponentteja, asemilla todennäköisesti Koneen rullaportaat ja hissit, ja tuskin meillä olisi sellaisia kristallikruunuja katossa kuin Moskovassa, mutta millainen yleisdesign ja miten helsinkiläiset olisivat mahtaneet suhtautua "neukkumetroon"? Ja miten luotettavuuden kanssa olisi ollut? Olisiko jatko-urakat Mellunmäkeen, Ruoholahteen ja Vuosaareen annettu kenties sittenkin muille urakoitsijoille? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Eiköhän se olisi ollut samaa tavaraa kuin Praha ja Budapest. Varmasti olisi tullut halvemmaksi kuin Valmetin junat ja olisi saatu ajoon 10 vuotta aikaisemmin.


Helsingin kaupungin Metrotoimisto järjesti II Linjan näyttelytiloissaan Metrotalossa huhtikuussa 1977 avautuneen näyttelyn Prahan metron rakentamisesta. Näyttelyyn tutustui HKM:n 1977 toimintakertomuksen mukaan n. 3000 vierasta, joista oli n. 200 ulkomaalaisia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Väläyttelin myös ajatusta että koko metron pääurakka olisi annettu venäläisille samaan tapaan kuin Loviisan ydinvoimaloita rakennettaessa....
> Millainen lopputulos olisi oikein ollut?


Luulisin, että saman näköistä kuin Prahan ja Budapestin asemat ja radat ovat. Aika lailla karkean näköistä, mutta omalla tavallaan toimivaa.

Kluuvin ruhje olisi luultavasti hoidettu valurautaelementeistä kootulla putkitunnelilla. Hissejä ei ole mainituissa kaupungeissa, mutta olisihan tilaaja saattanut niitä meillä vaatia. Sosialistimaiden pääkaupungeilta ei taidettu paljon kysellä.

En epäile neukkumetron luotettavuutta. Tekniikka on vanhaa ja yksinkertaista, mutta pakko sen on toimia Moskovan ja Pietarin kokoisissa kaupungeissa. Ja toimivat ne tuollakin, enemmän häiriöitä oli Brysselin metrossa viime syksynä. Junien ja kulkemisen laatu olisi tietenkin toista kuin Valmet-junilla. Kolina, meteli ja räminä sekä kontrollerin ja jarrujen nykiminen olisivat tuttua kokemusmaailmaa.

Jatkourakat olisivat riippuneet suhdanteista ja maailmanpolitiikasta. Kai Neuvostoliitto olisi pärjännyt bilateraalikaupassa yhtä hyvin kuin alku-urakankin kanssa. Neuvostoliiton kaaduttua tilanne on tietenkin toinen.

Jos nyt väännän tämän asian tapani mukaan  :Wink:  edukseni, niin ehkäpä neukkumetrot olisivat olleet kovinkin sympaattisia. Luultavasti verkko olisi laajempi, koska kilometrihinta olisi ollut halvempi ja kaupungilla olisi ollut varaa suurempaan metroon. Toisaalta nyt ei olisi sairaalloista pakkoa jatkaa seudun rakenteeseen sopimatonta metroa, vaan olisi poliittista halua uusia koko vanhanaikainen neuvostometro nykyaikaiseksi kaupunkiraideliikenteeksi.

RaideYVA:ssa olisi laskettu rehellisesti Kombi- ja matalalattiaratkaisut taloudellisimmiksi ja ympäristöystävällisimmiksi. Koko kaluston vaihtaminen olisi ollut helppoa, kun systeemi olisi valmiiksi 2,65 m leveä. Tosin tämä kaikki olisi tapahtunut jo 10 vuotta sitten, kun 1970-luvun alusta käytössä ollut kalusto 1990-luvun alussa olisi tullut uusimisikään. 20-25 vuotta on ollut neukkukaluston käyttöikä Prahassa ja Budapestissä. Sosialismi siis olisi pelastanut meidät ja Espoon kurjuudelta! :Wink:  

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Kluuvin ruhje olisi luultavasti hoidettu valurautaelementeistä kootulla putkitunnelilla.


Mutta sehän on justiinsa noin. Kluuvin ruhje on neuvostoliittolaisella menetelmällä rakennettu valurautaputkitunneli. Vai ymmärsinkö jotain väärin?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos nyt väännän tämän asian tapani mukaan  edukseni, niin ehkäpä neukkumetrot olisivat olleet kovinkin sympaattisia. Luultavasti verkko olisi laajempi, koska kilometrihinta olisi ollut halvempi ja kaupungilla olisi ollut varaa suurempaan metroon.


Eli U-linja tai jatkohaara ainakin Pasilaan olisi mahdollisesti jo olemassa?




> RaideYVA:ssa olisi laskettu rehellisesti Kombi- ja matalalattiaratkaisut taloudellisimmiksi ja ympäristöystävällisimmiksi. Koko kaluston vaihtaminen olisi ollut helppoa, kun systeemi olisi valmiiksi 2,65 m leveä. Tosin tämä kaikki olisi tapahtunut jo 10 vuotta sitten, kun 1970-luvun alusta käytössä ollut kalusto 1990-luvun alussa olisi tullut uusimisikään. 20-25 vuotta on ollut neukkukaluston käyttöikä Prahassa ja Budapestissä. Sosialismi siis olisi pelastanut meidät ja Espoon kurjuudelta!


Luultavasti niin olisi voinut myös käydä. Yksi asia on kuitenkin varmaa: Espoo ei olisi ikinä ottanut neukkumetroa sellaisenaan alueelleen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Zimba

> Mutta sehän on justiinsa noin. Kluuvin ruhje on neuvostoliittolaisella menetelmällä rakennettu valurautaputkitunneli. Vai ymmärsinkö jotain väärin?


Et ymmärtänyt - tai sitten minäkin olen ymmärtänyt väärin. Valurautaputkitunnelin olemassaolon voi tarkistaa esim. Seisakkeelta: http://www.seisake.net/kuva.php?id=920

----------


## Jussi

> RaideYVA:ssa olisi laskettu rehellisesti Kombi- ja matalalattiaratkaisut taloudellisimmiksi ja ympäristöystävällisimmiksi. Koko kaluston vaihtaminen olisi ollut helppoa, kun systeemi olisi valmiiksi 2,65 m leveä. Tosin tämä kaikki olisi tapahtunut jo 10 vuotta sitten, kun 1970-luvun alusta käytössä ollut kalusto 1990-luvun alussa olisi tullut uusimisikään. 20-25 vuotta on ollut neukkukaluston käyttöikä Prahassa ja Budapestissä. Sosialismi siis olisi pelastanut meidät ja Espoon kurjuudelta!


Tosin 1990-luvun alussa olisi todennäköisesti kaikin keinoin pyritty välttämään mitään suuria investointeja.  Siihen aikaan ei pk-seudun kaupungeilla, kuten ei millään julkisella taholla Suomessa, ollut rahaa mihinkään ylimääräisiin investointeihin (eikä pakollisiin menohinkaan: itse kävin tuolloin ala-astetta Espoossa, ja luokanopettajamme oli ainakin yhtenä vuonna pari viikkoa lomautettuna). Eli luulisin että kaluston uusimista olisi lykätty niin pitkään kuin mahdollista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Et ymmärtänyt - tai sitten minäkin olen ymmärtänyt väärin. Valurautaputkitunnelin olemassaolon voi tarkistaa esim. Seisakkeelta: http://www.seisake.net/kuva.php?id=920


Täsmennetään. Kluuvin ruhjeen erikoisuus on menetelmä, jolla tunneli tehtiin. Ruhje jäädytettiin ja reikä porattiin jäätyneeseen maamassaan. Reikään rakennettiin tunneli valuraudasta, mikä sinänsä ei ole erikoista.

Neukkulaiset eivät luultavasti olisi tehneet näin, koska jäädytys oli suomalainen innovaatio. En tiedä, miten olisivat tehneet. Mutta sen tiedän, että monessa paikassa löysä maa yksinkertaisesti kaivetaan auki ja kun tunneli on tehty - betonista tai raudasta - kaivanto peitetään.

Siis neukut olisivat tehneet valurautatunnelin tavanomaisella tavalla.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Bombardier FLEXITY Swiftiä saa näkojään ihan metrojunankin kuoseissa, joten Rotterdamin mukainen nivelletty malli voisi olla varsin passeli tiukempiinkin mutkiin. Myös ilmajohtovirroitus sekä runsaat 42 metrin pituus (=Helsingin metron nykyisten vaunuparien pituus) voisi olla hyvä ajatellen Helsingin metron tulevaisuutta ja sen laajennuksia. Kaksi sellaista voisi muodostaa Helsingin metron standardikokoonpanon tulevaisuudessa, jos laituripituudeksi tulee 90 metriä, kuten HKL-Suunnitteluyksikkö on kaavaillut.

----------


## vristo

Pohdiskelin jälleen tätäkin kysymystä ja tulin tulokseen, että sellainen neljän vaunun mittainen, "yhtä putkea" oleva juna voisi olla aika tarkoituksen mukainen tulevaisuuden automaatiometrossa. Alstomin Metropolis yksi esimerkki ja muitakin varmaan on. Kuvia aiheesta.

Lueskelin muuten tuota raide-YVA:n intergaatioselvitystä ja siinä todettiin, ettei maailmassa ole vielä yhtään toteuettua automaattiometroa, johon ei ole koko kalustoa vaihdettu samalla. Ehkäpä Helsingissä on sitten ensimmäinen...

----------


## ess

VR:ltä muutama Sr1-veturi. Niihin pieni muutostyö vaan virroittimen osalta. Vaunuiksi sitten romuksi muuten menevät "siniset vaunut".

----------


## MaZo

Ketjun läpi silmäiltyäni ajattelin tuoda muutamia seikkoja esiin.

Vaunujen pituus uudessa junassa todennäköisesti pysyy samana kuin vanhoissa. Yhtenä syynä on ovijaon säilyttäminen todennäköisten laituriovien takia. Lyhyemmillä vaunuilla käytännössä ainoa vaihtoehto olisi kahden nykyisen vaunuparin mittainen juna kuusivaunuisena. Tällöin junassa olisi kolme erilaista vaunua, jolloin hinta nousee. Lisäksi telien paino nousee ja sitä myötä koko junan paino. Telien paino esim. Oslon MX3000 junassa on 45% ja M200 vaunuparissa 40% painosta. Lisäpaino tarkoittaa myös suurempaa energiankulutusta.
Vaunujen pidentäminen taas nostaa akselipainoa liikaa. Nytkin M200 junan akselipaino ylittää 4/3 kuormalla lievästi vaaditun 13 tonnin ylärajan.

M200 sarjan kääntöliukuovet puolustavat paikkaansa liukuoviin verrattuna olemalla tiiviimpiä. Lisäksi ovat ilmeisesti myös luotettavampia.

Penkkien tai penkkijärjestyksen muuttumista pidän yhtä todennäköisenä kuin metron värin vaihtumista pinkiksi. Ovijaon säilyttäminen ei salli ainakaan järkevää penkkivälin muuttamista, mutta itse lähes kaksimetrisenä en koe nykyistä väliä ahtaaksi.

Nelivaunuinen yksikkö saattaa olla halvempi ja kevyempi kuin nykyinen vaunuparimalli. Tosin tällöin menetetään joustavuutta, kun vikatapauksissa vikaantuu kerralla suurempi kapasiteetti ja varakapasiteetin on oltava kaksinkertainen vaunupariin nähden. Lisäksi kaksinajo mahdollisuus menetettäisiin, kun juna ei mahtuisi enää asemille eikä voitaisi matkustajien vähentyessä lyhentää junia.
Automaatiolaitteiden hinta junaa kohti puolustaa kuitenkin kovasti yhtenäistä putkea. Lisäksi nelivaunuiseen junaan saattaisi olla mahdollista saada yksi vaunu juoksuteleillä, jolloin kokonaisuus kevenisi entisestään.

Lopullinen valinta vaunuparin ja n-vaunuisen junan välillä tapahtuu todennäköisesti tarjousten perusteella.

----------


## vristo

Todella asiallinen selvitys, nimimerkki MaZo, ja ilmeisesti oletkin perillä hyvin asioista (alan ammattilaiselta vaikutat).

Yksi kysymys tuli mieleeni:



> Automaatiolaitteiden hinta junaa kohti puolustaa kuitenkin kovasti yhtenäistä putkea. Lisäksi nelivaunuiseen junaan saattaisi olla mahdollista saada yksi vaunu juoksuteleillä, jolloin kokonaisuus kevenisi entisestään.


Jos uusien junien hankinnassa päädyttäisiin nelivaunuisiin, "yhtenäisiin putkiin", jotka olisivat vieläpä melkoisesti M200-junien kaltaisia, niin olisiko mielekästä hankkia niihinkin juoksutelein varustettuja välivaunuja, jolloin niidenkin kokonaisuus kevenisi ja junat olisivat mahdollisimman yhteneväisia niin ulkoasultaan kuin sisätiloiltaan? Kokoonpano tällöin olisi aina moottorivaunu+välivaunu+välivaunu+moottorivaunu.

----------


## Markku K

> ...ja ilmeisesti oletkin perillä hyvin asioista (alan ammattilaiselta vaikutat).


Sanoisin, että MaZon työhuone on melko lähellä metrojohtajan huonetta.  :Biggrin:

----------


## 339-DF

Madridissa on tullut matkustettua tuollaisilla "putkijunilla". En muista kuinka monta vaunua, oliskohan 8. Huomattavasti enemmän kuin neljä kuitenkin.

Yhtenäinen putki tuntuu turvallisemmalta (ei jäädä hiljaisena aikana yksin vaunuun, kun koko junan matkustajat ovat samassa "vaunussa") ja matkustajat jakautuvat junassa tasaisemmin.

Kun länteen nyt halutaan ne miniasemat, niin ei nykyiselläkään metroradalla voida enää käytännössä ajaa pidemmillä kuin 4-vaunuisilla junilla. Eikö silloin tuo neljän vaunun mittainen putki olisi käytännössä fiksuin, jos ja kun junat käytännössä ovat tulevaisuudessa ilmeisesti aina sen mittaisia?

----------


## MaZo

> Jos uusien junien hankinnassa päädyttäisiin nelivaunuisiin, "yhtenäisiin putkiin", jotka olisivat vieläpä melkoisesti M200-junien kaltaisia, niin olisiko mielekästä hankkia niihinkin juoksutelein varustettuja välivaunuja, jolloin niidenkin kokonaisuus kevenisi ja junat olisivat mahdollisimman yhteneväisia niin ulkoasultaan kuin sisätiloiltaan? Kokoonpano tällöin olisi aina moottorivaunu+välivaunu+välivaunu+moottorivaunu.


M200 vaunupariin voisi teoriassa lisätä yhden välivaunun ja ottaa moottoreista vähän enemmän irti, mutta kaksi välivaunua olisi jo liikaa. Kahdesta moottoroimattomasta välivaunusta tulisi myös suhteessa liikaa moottoroimattomia akseleita. En muista tarkkaa prosenttilukua suosituksesta moottoroitujen akselien määrälle, mutta kaksi juoksuteliä neljän vaunun junassa on vielä rajoissa.

Uutta kalustoa tuskin hankintaan ainakaan kovin tarkasti M200 sarjan kaltaisena, koska se vaatisi liian tarkan speksaamisen eikä valmistaja välttämättä voisi käyttää omia "standardi"ratkaisujaan mikä nostaa hintaa. Ulkonäön ja sisustuksen puolesta M200 sarja itseäni ainakin miellyttää, tosin muotoiltavaa metrojunassa ei juurikaan ole. Käytännössä ulkonäkö tulee nokan muotoilusta, jota M200:ssa hallitsee suuri ja kupera (lue kallis) tuulilasi. Sisustan verhoilussa voidaan luultavasti vaikuttaa helposti vain väritykseen, paneelien pintamateriaaliin ja penkkien muotoiluun.




> Sanoisin, että MaZon työhuone on melko lähellä metrojohtajan huonetta.


Onhan sitä etäisyyttä ainakin 10 metriä  :Wink:  

Liitteeksi vielä pari M200 junaa ilman väliohjaamoita.

----------


## vristo

> Liitteeksi vielä pari M200 junaa ilman väliohjaamoita.


Berliinin S-Bahnin sarja 481/482 ymmärtääkseni vastaa aikalailla Helsingin metron M200-sarjaa (valm. Deutschen Waggonbau Ammendorf (DWA) ) ja niissä toinen moottorivaunu (eli sarja 482) on  ohjaamoton (apuajopöytä tilapäiskäyttöön on kyllä).

(lähde:http://www.stadtschnellbahn-berlin.de/)

----------


## vristo

> Madridissa on tullut matkustettua tuollaisilla "putkijunilla". En muista kuinka monta vaunua, oliskohan 8.


6-8-vaunuiset putket ovat aikalailla yleisiä täällä kaakkois-aasialaisissa metrokaupungeissakin. Shanghain uusilla "light railway"-metrolinjoilla, joita mm. linjat 5 ja 6 edustavat, junilla on lyhempi standardi: 4 vaunua = 80metriä, joten laituritkin on mitoitettu sen mukaan. 




> Yhtenäinen putki tuntuu turvallisemmalta (ei jäädä hiljaisena aikana yksin vaunuun, kun koko junan matkustajat ovat samassa "vaunussa") ja matkustajat jakautuvat junassa tasaisemmin.


Lisäksi minulle tuli mieleeni turvallisuusaspekti: kun mm. junien päädyt toimivat hätäpoistumisteinä, niin "putkijuna"-malli kai tukisi niitäkin paremmin, kun koko junan voi tyhjentää junan toisen päädyn kautta. Aasiassa koko junan päätyalue kääntyy niin, että siitä tulee samalla portaat, joita pitkin pääsee raiteille.

----------


## vristo

Vielä kysymys nimim. MaZo:lle: olisiko Tukholman C20-sarjan kaltainen, ns. jakobin telein varustettu ja nivelletty, kalusto soveliasta Helsinkiin? Toki ovien paikat asetettuna mahdollisimman muuta kalustoa vastaavaksi. Onkohan tuollainen rakenne miten yleinen metrojunissa, muuallakin kuin Tukholmassa. Tuosta oli kai käsittääkseni jossain vaiheessa suunnitteilla ko. sarjalle jatkoakin, joka olisi ollut vastaava, mutta viisivaunuisena. Ja ei kai C20-sarjakaan ihan ongelmaton, lastentauditon siis, ole ollut.

(kuvan lähde: http://www.bombardier.com/)

----------


## MaZo

> Vielä kysymys nimim. MaZo:lle: olisiko Tukholman C20-sarjan kaltainen, ns. jakobin telein varustettu ja nivelletty, kalusto soveliasta Helsinkiin? Toki ovien paikat asetettuna mahdollisimman muuta kalustoa vastaavaksi. Onkohan tuollainen rakenne miten yleinen metrojunissa, muuallakin kuin Tukholmassa. Tuosta oli kai käsittääkseni jossain vaiheessa suunnitteilla ko. sarjalle jatkoakin, joka olisi ollut vastaava, mutta viisivaunuisena. Ja ei kai C20-sarjakaan ihan ongelmaton, lastentauditon siis, ole ollut.


Tukholman mallin mukaisella telijärjestelyllä ei mielestäni saavuteta Helsingin olosuhteissa riittävästi sitä puolustavia hyötyjä. Jos vaunun pituus pysyy samana kasvaa akselipaino, kun telejä vähennetään. Vaihtoehtoisesti vaunuja voitaisiin lyhentää siten, että kolmivaunuinen yksikkö olisi vaunuparin mittainen mikä lisäisi kuitenkin kustannuksia sekä mahdollisesti painoakin. Jakobin telit itsessään painavat perinteistä teliä enemmän, koska ne kantavat suurempaa kuormaa ja ne ovat myös ilmeisesti hieman kalliimpia. Lisäksi vaunujen välinen nivel tuo lisäpainoa ja vaatii huoltoa.

Omien havaintojeni perusteella maailman metroissa on pääasiassa kaksi teliä vaunua kohti. Tosin ainakin Hampurin U-bahnin DT-4 junassa käytetään kahta jakobin teliä neljää vaunua kohti ja DT-5 junahankintaa valmistellessa oli vaihtoehtoina nelivaunuinen yksikkö kolmella jakobin telillä tai saman mittainen, mutta kolmivaunuinen Tukholman mallin mukainen yksikkö. En kylläkään tiedä kumpaan ratkaisuun päätyivät, jos nyt vielä ovat päätöksiin asti edenneet edes.

Jos muuten on ideoita tai kommentteja tulevaan kalustoon liittyen niin otan niitä kyllä mielelläni vastaan vaikka en minkään toteutumista voi taatakaan. Oma henkilökohtainen mielipiteeni on, että matkustajiltakin pitäisi kysyä ideoita ja toivomuksia, jos vaikka tulisi ilmi jotain asioita mitä itse ei ole keksinyt.

----------


## vristo

> Jos muuten on ideoita tai kommentteja tulevaan kalustoon liittyen niin otan niitä kyllä mielelläni vastaan vaikka en minkään toteutumista voi taatakaan. Oma henkilökohtainen mielipiteeni on, että matkustajiltakin pitäisi kysyä ideoita ja toivomuksia, jos vaikka tulisi ilmi jotain asioita mitä itse ei ole keksinyt.


Kiitos vielä kerran erittäin asiallisista seka asiantuntevista vastauksista, jotka ovat mielestäni olleet tämän foorumin parhainta antia pitkään aikaan  :Smile: .
Palataan asiaan, jos/kun tulee lisää tiedusteltavaa mieleen.

----------


## vristo

Nyt tuli mieleeni eräs "nippelitietokysymys" MaZolle, joka on ajoittain askarruttanut mieltäni:

Millainen heitto on ovien paikoissa junasarjojen M100 ja M200 välillä? Tarkoitan mahdollisia, tai kuten itse totesit, todennäköisiä, laituriovia ajatellen. Onko laituriovet mahdollista saada toimimaan hyvin erilaisista ovityypeistä ja niiden paikkojen eroista huolimatta?

Itse olen esimerkiksi juuri Hongkongissa ja Shanghaissa nähnyt laituriovien toiminnan erilaisten ovityyppien kanssa; ko. kaupunkien metrojunatyypeissä on lähinnä kääntöliukuovia seka tavanomaisia liukuovia.

----------


## MaZo

> Millainen heitto on ovien paikoissa junasarjojen M100 ja M200 välillä? Tarkoitan mahdollisia, tai kuten itse totesit, todennäköisiä, laituriovia ajatellen. Onko laituriovet mahdollista saada toimimaan hyvin erilaisista ovityypeistä ja niiden paikkojen eroista huolimatta?
> 
> Itse olen esimerkiksi juuri Hongkongissa ja Shanghaissa nähnyt laituriovien toiminnan erilaisten ovityyppien kanssa; ko. kaupunkien metrojunatyypeissä on lähinnä kääntöliukuovia seka tavanomaisia liukuovia.


Ovien paikkatietoja en ole löytänyt eikä kukaan ole niitä kertonut, joten en voi tarkkaa vastausta antaa. M100 sarjassa, lyhyemmän ohjaamon takia, etumaisin ovi ainakin näyttäisi olevan joitain kymmeniä senttejä edempänä kuin M200 sarjassa ja ovien keskinäinen etäisyys on hieman suurempi. Ongelma pitäisi olla ratkaistavissa hieman junan ovea leveämmillä laituriovilla ja pysäyttämällä M100 sarjan junat hieman aikaisemmin (luokkaa puolimetriä).
Ovijaon mittoja muuten tarvitsisin itsekin ja yritin eilen etsiä niitä, mutta vaikuttaa siltä, että joudun ottamaan mittanauhan käteen.  :Very Happy: 

Ovityypillä tuskin on merkitystä laituriovien toimintaan, koska junan ja oven väliin voidaan jättää riittävä tila kääntöliukuovien ulos työntymistä varten. M200:n ovet eivät kovin paljoa tule asemalaiturin päälle, joten laituriovien ei tarvitsisi olla kovin kaukana reunasta. Laiturioviin en kylläkään ole pahemmin perehtynyt (en edes nähnyt 'livenä'  :Smile:  ), joten varmuudella en voi sanoa mitään.

----------


## Haltia

Minun tietojeni mukaan ovien paikkojen ero on tällä hetkellä juuri se kymmenen sentin luokkaa ja meille lautakunnassa kerrottu, että hoituu kuten arvelittekin: ovea leveämmillä laituriovilla.

Ja laituriovet ovat nyt sitten satavarmasti tulossa, se kävi selväksi tuossa hankepäätöstä tehtäessä. Kun kuluja karsittiin, jopa laiturin yläpuoliset seinätkin jätettiin pois, mutta ovet jäivät, joka kertonee sitoutumisen tasosta  :Smile:  Kuulema länsimetroa ei tule ilman niitä ja että Helsingin puolellekin niitä lisäillään ainakin uusien asemien myötä (ja ehkä pahimpien "hyppyasemien" osalta, voisin kuvitella).

Näin ollen uusien metrovaunujen ehdoton edellytys on, että ovet saadaan suunnilleen samoihin kohtiin. Jos ei onnistu, ei osteta.

p.s. päätöksenteon virtauksesta sen verran, että itse kokouksessa suorastaan yllätyin laituriovien samaa ehdotonta kannatusta virkamiehistössä, sillä vielä kaksi vuotta sitten tuntui, että lähinnä osa lautakunnasta olisi niitä halunnut, mutta virkamiehistö ei. Niin se maailma muuttuu ja tiedon lisääntyessä mielipiteet sen mukana.

----------


## vristo

> , jopa laiturin yläpuoliset seinätkin jätettiin pois, mutta ovet jäivät, joka kertonee sitoutumisen tasosta.


Joltain foorumilta olen lukenut, etta esimerkiksi Hongkongissa olisi ollut ongelmia vanhoille asemille jälkiasennuksena rakennetuissa laituriovissa, jotka ovat ilmeisesti aika painavia lasisine/pleksisine ovineen ja seinämineen. Niinpä jäljelle oleville asemille, joissa ei vielä laituriovia ole olisi tulossa ne hieman matalammat ovet (oliko 170cm), jotka ovat kyllin suojaavia ja toimivat tarkoituksessaan. Lieneekö Helsingissäkin sitten ajateltu tälläistä asiaa?

P.S. Löysin linkin ja matalampien laituriovien korkeus olisi siis 150 cm.

----------


## vristo

Jatkoa vielä edelliseen viestiini...

Ajatellen noita Honkkarin vielä jäljellä olevia asemia, jotka ovat vielä ilman laituriovia, Hongkongissa erään ongelman muodostaa myos ilmasto, joka on kesäisin varsin kuuma ja kostea. Nuo ko. asemat ovat nimittäin maanpäällisiä tai korkorata-asemia ja jos ne "suljettaisiin" täyskorkeilla laituriovilla joutuisi niille järjestämään mm. ilmanvaihdon kokonaan uudelleen. No, Helsingissä ei sellaista ongelmaa ole ilmaston suhteen.

Vähän vielä laituriovista, kun ne nyt sitten ovat ilmeisestikin tulossa Helsingin metroonkin.
Näissä youtube-videossa näkyy selvästi 150 senttiä korkeat laituriovet toiminnassa Guangzhoun metrossa: tässä sulkeutumassa ja tassa avautumassa.

Tässä puolestaan melkoisen värikkäät täyskokoiset laituriovet Kyotossa Japanissa ja voisivathan Helsingissäkin laituriovet olla väriltään metro-orassia.

Pariisin metrolinjalla 14 ovet ja niiden seinämät näyttävät kevyiltä ja juurikin ilman laiturin ylapuolisia seinämiä, vaikka tayskokoiset ovet ovatkin. Varsin tyylikästä, sanoisin.

Samasta kaupungista sellaiset matalammat laituriovet, jotka ovat selvästi metrojunan ovia leveämmät. 

Pietarin metrossa laituriovien rakenne ja toiminta on melko brutaalia; älä jätä mitään valiin.

Vielä 150 senttiset laituriovet Nagoyasta. 

Mitähän näistä Helsinki, Espoo ja Länsimetro Oy siis suunnittelevatkaan?

----------


## vristo

Vielä yksi youtube-video Torinon automaattimetrosta, joka näyttää jopa olleen mallina kun Länsimetron joistain asemista (oliko ainakin Otaniemi ja Lauttasaari) on tehty havainnekuvia.

----------


## vristo

> Tarttis olla ovea päädyssä eliminoimaan saamaan tuo marginaalinen hyöty täydeksi hyödyksi. Mahdollisuutta läpikulkuun kannatetaan. Tämä(kin) asia hoidettu ruotsissa esimerkillisen hyvin ja toki paremmin kuin suomessa  . Se ei sinällään ole kuitenkaan mistään pois vaikka siihen tuuppaa sen päätyoven mahdollistamaan ylikulun.


Vielä parempi ratkaisu olisi mielestäni sellainen yhtä putkea oleva metrojuna, jossa läpikulun mahdollisuus olisi rajaton, eikä olisi lukittavia tai tukittavia ovia.

----------


## Markku K

> Vielä parempi ratkaisu olisi mielestäni sellainen yhtä putkea oleva metrojuna, jossa läpikulun mahdollisuus olisi rajaton, eikä olisi lukittavia tai tukittavia ovia.


Yhteinäisen putken ratkaisu voi olla parempi tai vähemmän parempi. Riippuu näkökulmasta. Tulipalotilanteessa  yhtenäinen osasto (~700 matkustajaa) täytyyy savusta kerralla, erilliset vaunut (M1) tai vaunuparit (M2) vain ko. vaunun osalta.

Jos ajatellaan, että yhden putken junassa syttyy (tahallinen) palo, niin näinköhän junan päissä oleva evakuointiovi olisi paras ja nopein vaihtoehto* vrt.* normaalit kulkuovet sivuilla ja evakuointitaso/laituri radan sivussa.

----------


## MaZo

> Yhteinäisen putken ratkaisu voi olla parempi tai vähemmän parempi. Riippuu näkökulmasta. Tulipalotilanteessa  yhtenäinen osasto (~700 matkustajaa) täytyyy savusta kerralla, erilliset vaunut (M1) tai vaunuparit (M2) vain ko. vaunun osalta.


Vaikka en haluakaan tulipaloa tai sen mahdollisuutta vähätellä niin nykyisellä asemavälillä tuskin kuitenkaan merkittävää määrää palokaasuja ehtii syntyä. Junissa käytettyjen materiaalien ei pitäisi(!) palaa ilman ulkoista energiaa, joten polttoainetta tarvittaisiin aika paljon suuren palon aikaan saamiseksi. Toki alumiinikori voi palaa, jos sen saa syttymään, mutta syttymiseen tuskin riittää minuutti tai kaksi ensimmäisestä kipinästä ja korin palaessa savu tuskin enää on suurin huolen aihe. Kuitenkin on tosi asia, että yhtenäisessä putkessa ongelma on eriluokkaa kuin "osastoidussa" junassa. Toisaalta kuitenkin esim. M100 sarjan vaunussa syttyvä palo uhkaa välittömästi koko vaunun matkustajia. Putkessa olisi mahdollisuus karata toiseen vaunuun vaikka savu perässä tulisikin.

Teoriassa pitkässä putkessa ensiapuna voisi harkita savun poistoa tai leviämisen estämistä katkaisemalla palavasta vaunusta ilmanvaihto kokonaan tai mieluummin pelkkä tuloilman puhallus (jos erillinen imu ja puhallus). Mahdollisesti voisi vielä lisätä puhallusta muihin vaunuihin. Näin saataisiin puhtaampaa ilmaa matkustajille ja lisäaikaa ennen asemalle pääsyä. En tiedä onko tällaisia ratkaisuita olemassa tai miten muuten olisi savun leviämistä estetty, mutta äkkiä ajateltuna ei pitäisi olla liian monimutkainen toteuttaa.

----------


## juhanahi

> Teoriassa pitkässä putkessa ensiapuna voisi harkita savun poistoa tai leviämisen estämistä katkaisemalla palavasta vaunusta ilmanvaihto kokonaan


Onko tarkoittamassasi putkijunassa siis jonkinnäköisiä ovia vaunujen välillä, vai olisiko koko juna ihan oikeasti yhtä putkea = samaa avointa tilaa?

----------


## MaZo

> Onko tarkoittamassasi putkijunassa siis jonkinnäköisiä ovia vaunujen välillä, vai olisiko koko juna ihan oikeasti yhtä putkea = samaa avointa tilaa?


Samaa avointa tilaa, vastaavasti kuin nykyään M200-sarjassa on kahden vaunun mitalta. Väliovien kanssahan homma ei tietenkään toimisi, tosin savukaan ei pääsisi leviämään. Mielestäni väliovet olisivat muuten täysin turhia, koska nykyisen kaltainen ylikulku eristää riittävästi ääntä enkä keksi muuta tarkoitusta oville kuin vaunujen välisestä liitoksesta kuuluvan äänen vaimentaminen ja vaunujen osastointi.

----------


## TheKraken

Pitää silti muistaa putkijunamallissa, että siinä poistuu tämä erillisten vaunujen/vaunuparien ja useamman ajopään hyöty kokonaan. Jos juna leviää, niin se leviää. Se ei siitä liiku kuin hinaten/työntäen ja tästä aiheutuu helposti hyvinkin pitkä viivästys liikenteeseen. Vaunupariajattelussa, varsinkin Helsingin metrossa kun ei ajeta yhden vaunuparin yksiköillä, on se hyöty, että lähes joka tilanteessa juna on aina mahdollista vähintäänkin "ajaa pois jaloista" vaikkei se olisikaan matkustajaliikennöitävässä kunnossa.

Mikäli taas lähdettäisiin johonkin veturivaunu-vaunu-veturivaunu-ajatteluun, jossa tiettyjä vaunuja voisi kytkeä vain tiettyihin, vaatisi tämä aikamoisen kokoiset varikot sekä aivan oman kaluston näiden ajopäättömien vaunujen liikutteluun huoltohommissa, eli en usko sen olevan kovin taloudellisesti kannattavaa.

Ei sitä näillä asemaväleillä pääse savukaasuja juurikaan muodostumaan, mutta mikäli juna joutuisi pysähtymään, niin haitat olisivatkin jo isommat. Tällöin myös todennäköisesti tuhoutuisi koko juna vähänkin isommassa tulipalossa, kun taas nykymallilla voidaan palava vaunupari vain irroittaa toisesta ja näin pelastaa vähintään puolet.*

Yhtenäisen junan mallissa on myös olemassa isompi riski, että joku häiriökäyttäytyjä voisi terrorisoida koko junaa, vain sen yhden vaunun sijaan. Toisaalta yhtenäinen vaunu varmasti lisää turvallisuuden tunnetta, kun näennäisesti pääsee "pakoon".

_*Tämä junan katkaisu suoritetaan tietysti vasta kun matkustajat on jo aikoja sitten evakuoitu. Vasta sitten ihmetellään miten kaluston käy._

----------


## juhanahi

> Samaa avointa tilaa, vastaavasti kuin nykyään M200-sarjassa on kahden vaunun mitalta.


Näin käsitinkin. Varmistin vain, kun toisaalta tuntui ristiriitaiselta se, että "M100:ssa vaarassa on heti koko vaunussa olijat", mutta putkijunassa pääsisi paloa pakoon... Kyllähän savu kuitenkin huonon tilanteen sattuen pääsee aika nopeasti leviämään koko putkijunan laajuudelle, jolloin M100:n osastoratkaisu muuttuukin paremmaksi.

----------


## MaZo

> Näin käsitinkin. Varmistin vain, kun toisaalta tuntui ristiriitaiselta se, että "M100:ssa vaarassa on heti koko vaunussa olijat", mutta putkijunassa pääsisi paloa pakoon... Kyllähän savu kuitenkin huonon tilanteen sattuen pääsee aika nopeasti leviämään koko putkijunan laajuudelle, jolloin M100:n osastoratkaisu muuttuukin paremmaksi.


Lähinnä tuolla tarkoitin, että se palosta syntyvä savu täyttää yhden vaunun nopeammin kuin, jos savu pääsee leviämään useampaan vaunuun. Lisäksi itse tuli alkaa uhkaamaan myös nopeammin, kun sitä ei pääse karkuun. Tosin tulen alkaessa oikeasti uhata alkaa vaunu olemaan jo niin täynnä savua ettei hengittämisestä voi siiinä vaiheessa enää puhua.
Savun ohjaaminen ilmanvaihdon avulla ei tietenkään korvaisi osastointia, mutta antaisi lisäaikaa evakuointiin. Tämä tietenkin edellyttää, ettei palo ole aiheutunut sellaisesta viasta joka tekisi junan virrattomaksi tai muuten estäisi toimenpiteen.

----------


## TheKraken

Sinänsä tuollaisen palon (teknisestä viasta syttyneen) spekuloiminen on aika turhaa, koska juna on rakennettu sellaisista materiaaleista, ettei ne kyllä näillä asemaväleillä pääsee niin isolla liekillä palamaan, että mitään yskimistä pahempaa oiretta matkustajille ehtisi tulla.

Taitaa se pahin tulipalon riski olla jonkinlainen ilkivalta/terroriteko, jossa vaunuun tuodaan iso määrä palavaa materiaalia, joka aikaansaa niin suuren lämmön, että sytyttää esim. penkit palamaan.

----------


## juhanahi

> Sinänsä tuollaisen palon (teknisestä viasta syttyneen) spekuloiminen on aika turhaa
> (--)
> Taitaa se pahin tulipalon riski olla jonkinlainen ilkivalta/terroriteko ..


Omiin silmiini ei osu, että tässä keskustelussa niinkään olisi puututtu palon syttymissyyhyn. Sehän voi olla myös mainitsemasi tahallinen teko, ja spekuloida pitääkin sen mukaan mikä voi olla mahdollista, ei pelkästään sen mukaan mikä on todennäköisintä. Tällöin tulipalotilannetta mietittäessä täytyy ottaa huomioon myös syystä tai toisesta aiheutuva voimakas savunmuodostus.

Asemavälit ovat kyllä lyhyitä, ja seuraavalle asemalle on hyvinkin mahdollista päästä varsin onnellisesti. Ja monessa skenaariossa tämä varmasti onkin paras ratkaisu. Tulipaloon varautumisessa ei voida kuitenkaan lähteä siitä, että juna aina pääsee sinne asemalle, vaan pitää varautua myös asemien välille jumiutuneeseen palavaan junaan.

Putkijunan etu voisi olla ehkä kohtuullisen vähän savua tuottavassa palossa, jolloin seuraavaa asemaa odotellessa voisi siirtyä kauemmas palosta, kuten tässä jo esitettiinkin. Jos savunmuodostus on runsasta, tai juna jää tunneliin seisomaan, putkijuna muuttuukin todennäköisesti huonommaksi ratkaisuksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Maailman metroissa yhtenäinen matkustamo koko junan läpi on suosittu trendi siksi, että se tasaa junan kuormituksen eli käytännössä lisää todellista kapasiteettia. Junia ei voi tietenkään ajaa lyhennettyinä, mutta silloin kun metroja todellisuudessa tarvitaan, lyhentämisen tarvetta ei ole. Kysynnän muutokset vuorokaudenajan tai viikkovaihtelun vuoksi voidaan hoitaa vuorovälin säädöllä. Matkustajillehan ei todellisuudessa ole mitään merkitystä sillä, onko vuoroväli noin 6 min tai jotain siitä alle. Ja kun minimi on 1,5 min., vuoroväliä säätämällä kapasiteettia voi säätää 4-kertaisesti. HKL säätää junapituudella kapasiteettia vain 0,33-kertaisesti.

Junien rakenne teliratkaisun osalta on optimointikysymys sallitun akselipainon ja radan (tai asemien) kaarevuuden välillä. Perinteinen neliakselinen kahden telin jäykkä vaunu on halvin ratkaisu. Mutta jos juna on voitava taittaa jyrkään kaareen, Jacobinteli (teli nivelen alla) on parempi. Periaatehan on näin: Sallittu akselipaino määrää, montako akselia junassa on oltava pituuteen nähden. Vaadittava kaarresäde määrää, mikä on suurin mahdollinen jäykän koriosan pituus. Yksi Jacobinteli lienee halvempi kuin kaksi normaaliteliä ja ylimenopalje, joten 6-akselinen Jacobintelivaunu on halvempi kuin samanpituinen 4-telinen 8-akselinen vaunu.

Ohjaamojen määrä ei ole ongelma junien liikuttelun kannalta. Ylimääräiset ohjaamot vain maksavat ylimääräistä. Poikkeusliikutteluun ei tarvita kuin pari painiketta pienehkön (20x20 cm) luukun alla. Jokaisessa raitiovaunussammehan on 2 ohjaamoa. Takimmaista ajetaan seisten takaikkunan luona oleva luukku avattuna.

Turvallisuussratkaisu yhtenäisissä junissa on poistuminen päädyn kautta. Rahaa säästetään tunnelin profiilissa ja evakuointilaiturin pois jättämisessä. Mutta jos samalla asemavälillä tunnelissa on enemmän kuin yksi juna, evakuointilaituri tarvitaan. Muuten ei päästä tunnelissa junan ohi ja syntyy loukku. Esim. Köpiksessä on yhtenäiset lyhyet junat, mutta ei päätyovia vaan evakuointilaituri.

Palotilanteessa savu leviää yhtenäisessä junassa kaikkialle, toisaalta suuremman tilavuuden vuoksi keskimäärin laimeampana ja savua pääsee pakoon pois savulähteen suunnasta. Normaalikäytössä yhtenäinen juna on sosiaalisesti turvallisempi. Sosiaalista turvallisuutta luodaan myös pitämällä ohjaamon ja matkustamon välillä lasiseinä avoimena. Matkustamon valoisuus ja heijastukset kuljettajan näkökenttään hoituvat yksinkertaisesti etulaisin kallistuksella.

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

> Omiin silmiini ei osu, että tässä keskustelussa niinkään olisi puututtu palon syttymissyyhyn. Sehän voi olla myös mainitsemasi tahallinen teko, ja spekuloida pitääkin sen mukaan mikä voi olla mahdollista, ei pelkästään sen mukaan mikä on todennäköisintä. Tällöin tulipalotilannetta mietittäessä täytyy ottaa huomioon myös syystä tai toisesta aiheutuva voimakas savunmuodostus.
> 
> Asemavälit ovat kyllä lyhyitä, ja seuraavalle asemalle on hyvinkin mahdollista päästä varsin onnellisesti. Ja monessa skenaariossa tämä varmasti onkin paras ratkaisu. Tulipaloon varautumisessa ei voida kuitenkaan lähteä siitä, että juna aina pääsee sinne asemalle, vaan pitää varautua myös asemien välille jumiutuneeseen palavaan junaan.


Tartuin ehkä hieman tarpeettomasti tuohon MaZon mainintaan siitä, että tulipalo aiheutuisi jostain joka samalla pysäyttäisi junan. Sen mahdollisuus on aika minimaalinen, varsinkin kun ottaa huomioon junan rullausominaisuudet. Mutta tietysti kaikkeen mahdolliseen pitää aina varautua.

Länsi-metrotunnelin evakuointilaiturit ovat minusta sen verran tehokas ratkaisu, että junakoon pohdinta on suhteellisen turhaa näin turvallisuuden kannalta. Pysähdys, mahdollinen kuulutus ja samanaikaisesti suoja-alueen puoleiset ovet auki, niin juna on ihmisten omat liikkumarajoitteet huomioon ottaen jo käytännössä tyhjä, ainakin sen vaunun osalta jossa mahdollinen palo on. Mikäli joukossa on liikuntarajoitteisia, niin pitää muistaa, että sama ongelma olisi myös yhden pitkän yksikön junassa.

Kyllähän yksi pitkä yksikkö olisi näyttävä, vähittäänkin psykologiselta puolelta turvallisemman oloinen ja myös varmasti ihan kustannustehokas vaihtoehto, mutta pitää muistaa että tällöin vikatilanteessa ainut vaihtoehto on junan hinaaminen/työntäminen ja tästä aiheutuu huomattavia viivästyksiä sekä ongelmia matkustajille.

Varsinkin uuden kaluston käyttöönottovaiheessa näitä mahdollisia ongelmia on paljon ja riski niiden olemassaoloon on iso, vaikka kalusto toimisikin.

----------

